# Load subtitles in WMP



## asudevan (Nov 28, 2006)

How can I load *.srt (subtitles) in Windows Media Player?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/VobSub.htm


----------

